# Betta + Puffy Fish?



## 01chaingangsoldier (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if I could put the two together without fighting? I have like a descent tank size


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey therere when u say Puffy what sort of puffy do you mean? a dwarf puffer or an acutal puffer fish?
I have a dwarf puffer fish but i added my betta after my puffer fish had hit puberty (aprrently all DP's hit puberty :S and this is when they can get very agressive, and bitey.)
I only havea 30 litre tank mand my beta and puffer fish arent fighting at all, everything is ship shape x


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Puffers are best solitary. Unless its a really big tank with lots of plants. They will get aggressive and attack other fish. Only be a matter of time before it goes after your betta,then no more betta. Best to give a puffer its own tank and a betta its own as well. Its iffy with bettas and tankmates,some may be okay with it,some not.


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

My betta and DP have co existed Peacefully for over 2 months now, i believe that my Dwarf puffer "went through puberty" before i introduced my betta x


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm...well hopefully itll stay that way. But i recommend a quite large tank to do put them together.


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

i cant affford to upgrade just yet, im looking at getting my Bf a tank though, found dads old heater but i know my bf would prefer the fightingg fish, hadnds down hes that kinda bloke... but i was planning to go with him to pick out his own x


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay.


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i wouldnt suggest it though if u were gunna put it together put it in a large tank, im lucky that both mine seem to have "peaceful personalities" its the tetras that are agressive x


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

Picture is crap but just to show, in the same tank co - existing =
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1205883832452_1389341979_591122_7793952_n.jpg


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

NO!! Puffers need to be alone, or with their own kind!! They will fight, and possibly kill your betta..


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

NOOOO lol mate he's been in my community tank since spring, he does not attack anything he did so for the first week and now he has stopped, he has been living with my betta for 2 months, and they havent fought!
Each puffer needs his own 3 gallons of space in the tank, my puffer has this and hiding holes... he is fine and happy.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

ohhh...haha!! well that sounds like a NICE puffer!! Trust me! I found out the hard way!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol puffers crack me up ;]


----------



## Shawtee (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah, he had his agressive stage before i got my betta, plus i planned to keep my betta in a vase but then he was loosing his colour, temprature, u get the idea! so i plopped him there temporarily and it was good because he went and flared at all the other fish and he gets left alone, bar my female tetra!

*I still wouldnt recommend attemtping it, or at least purchase your puffer and have him for 2-3 moths before introducing your siameese, then again dont let your puffer be the only one in the tank, cuz it will be harder if you introduce tank mates after as it will be "his territory".


----------

